# What colour is my horse?



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi this is Buzzby, he is a 18yo Connemara x TB, I have owned him 6 years and know one has ever been sure what colour he is. Thanks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown based buckskin with roan


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm getting better at colors because I was looking at the pictures saying...Buckskin Roan? Pretty horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Chiilaa that was my first thought too.

OP, Chiilaa is really good at colours. Listen to her.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

That's cool, however in the UK Buckskin or Brown based Buckskin is not recognised, On his passport it has him down as Dun which he is clearly not, Dun Roan maybe?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does he have a dorsal stripe?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> OP, Chiilaa is really good at colours. Listen to her.


*blush* I am not amazing at colours, I just love to learn about them, but thanks


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I know that in Australia a buckskin or brown based buckskin Welsh will be registered as "dun" despite the fact that the term is incorrect. I don't know about Connemaras though. He is DEFINITELY roan, and there are clear markers of cream (the gold in his face). I think you're very unlikely to have dun in there but the only way to be absolutely certain is to test. Unlike with roan and cream in this case, he definitely has those.

Chiilaa you're the one who spotted Satin's splashed white. Considering how minimally expressed she is (blaze and a sock and no other white, just to remind you) I'm impressed.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not saying Chiillaa is wrong, in fact that has got to be the closest description of his colour i've ever come across, But being the UK we are somewhat behind with our colours and if I told someone who asked what colour he is 'brown based buckskin roan' I would either be laughed at or told there was no such colour, To answer Chiillaa's question no he doesn't have a dorsel stripe which is why I have always questioned his Dunness and I also thought that Connemara's could not be Dun as they are not recognised n the breed standard? could he possibly be Gruallo? (sp)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Grullo is dun just on a black base.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that answers the question there! If dun is not accepted in the Connemara reg then he can't be dun if his sire is registered. (dun doesn't happen in TB's so that rules the dam out)

If you don't want to get looked at oddly then just say he's roan. You'll know the truth 

Edit; and Poco is right. Therefore your boy cannot be grullo, as the dun gene is non-existent or very rare in connemara ponies, and we have established that there is no chance he is dun, as his sire could not have been and nor could his dam.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

I Know who he is sired by but no idea on his dam, His sire is the Connemara Stallion Templebredy Fear-Bui whch means his dam was the TB, because he is a cross breed he has an Irish Horse Register passport rather than a breed society passport, I can post a pic of the Stallion if that would help??


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is Buzzby's Sire Templebready Fear-Bui


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

What colour is the stallion, Buzzby's sire??


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Dapple Sooty Bucskin? I googled him and he produces a lot of Bucskins. I'm not sure what to call the color if it's not accepted where you are from.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

I also say Grullo! or VERY smutty buckskin! very handsome either way!


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Royal Pine Buck said:


> I also say Grullo! or VERY smutty buckskin! very handsome either way!


Buzzby or his Sire??


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> Buzzby or his Sire??


I didn't read the other replies (i have that bad habit :lol: ) 

but I was talking about buzzby! but now that i look His sire is gorgeous also!

if Buzzby disappears from your barn it wasn't me! :wink: 

his sire looks to be grullo with Rabicano coloring! (the white hairs around his barrel)


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Royal Pine Buck said:


> I didn't read the other replies (i have that bad habit :lol: )
> 
> but I was talking about buzzby! but now that i look His sire is gorgeous also!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think so too, not sure Buzzby would enjoy flying though :wink:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Grullo looks nothing like that.

I would say Buzzby's sire is a brown-based buckskin also. So I'm assuming his dam was some kind of roan? I agree with Chiilaa's post earlier that he is a brown-based buckskin ("brownskin" for lack of a better term) roan.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Sadly I have no details on his Dam


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He cannot be dun as his sire is not dun either (sire is Connemara, dun DOES NOT EXIST in connemara ponies) and his dam, being a TB, will not have it either. I have seen cream TB's and roan TB's, even frame overo TB's, but NEVER a dun TB.

Buzzby is DEFINITELY roan - you can tell by the white and silver hairs on his body, that completely leave his head and legs alone. Dun has no white or silver hairs, it is just a lighter coat on the body than head and legs.









The above horse is the closest thing I can find on google to Buzzby. It is a sooty buckskin roan, although I'm not sure what's going on with those dark patches (which obviously Buzzy does not have)









The above horse is grulla/grullo. THERE IS NO SIMILARITY with the OP's horse. AT ALL. Not to mention, there is NO POSSIBILITY of dun, as it is not accepted in Connemaras and as far as I know, non-existent in Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

For some reason sadly i cannot see the first picture.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah it's from a really strange website. Have to upload it to my photobucket, then


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BEP the dark patches are sooty. What is the website you found this one on?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I figured they probably were but I don't know enough about sooty to be sure enough to share that opinion.

The site is an Australian site called vichorse.com  the image itself was found through google, because I don't use vichorse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Buckskins roans (possibly brownskin roans) - 








His Steadfast Heart - AQHA Stallion - Griffith Quarter Horses









Frosty


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> *blush* I am not amazing at colours, I just love to learn about them, but thanks


Yea when I have a color question I pray you find my thread. I also compare my thought on your answer what I ;love about you is the way you give the reasoning's why you find the horse to be the color you see.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> I'm not saying Chiillaa is wrong, in fact that has got to be the closest description of his colour i've ever come across, But being the UK we are somewhat behind with our colours and if I told someone who asked what colour he is 'brown based buckskin roan' I would either be laughed at or told there was no such colour, To answer Chiillaa's question no he doesn't have a dorsel stripe which is why I have always questioned his Dunness and I also thought that Connemara's could not be Dun as they are not recognised n the breed standard? could he possibly be Gruallo? (sp)


Looks like my Dusty he has always been labeled a dun because he has a dorsal stripe and some bar markings on his leg but he changes color from a light buckskin to a sooty one kinda like people with hazel eyes but he doenst have any roaning going on.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

LoveMyPerlinoQH Could you post a picture of Dusty for me please, its just I have rarely seen anything that looks like Buzz


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok heres a few pictures of my Dusty I had to hunt these down because as I said he changes color so much he is the love of my life shhh dont tell my husband.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome thank you, I love the picture of Dusty and the Dog


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> Awesome thank you, I love the picture of Dusty and the Dog


Ahh yes Red he appointed himself Dusty's best friend the drool monster always left his trademark drool on Dusty sadly he was hit by a car chasing a cat.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Bless him, Poor boy.

Buzz had an accident in february, was turned loose in the round pen and tried to jump out over the 7ft stock fencing, and crashed face first! there a pictures of him in recovery in the horse pictures bit.


----------

